# The new Magic



## MagicMania

What is everyone's feeling on this team? I think they will take a while to gel, but if they can by the time the playoffs come around, we could be the team to beat. We are talented enough to hang with the Heat and the Celtics, I think. Also, it depends on what Gilbert Arenas shows up. Is it the pre-injury Arenas, or the post gunning incident Arenas? We'll find out after he gets used to our system. Overall, I think we are better now than we were before the trade, definitely.


----------



## atmacfan

We are definitely better post trade... we were not going anywhere with the old team. At least with Hedo/Jrich/Arenas we are improved and have a chance to compete with the powers of the nba. We still need a big body to help defend and rebound when howard is in foul trouble. Also I would like to see Arenas as a starting pg heading into the post season because it seems like the offense is too stagnant with jameer nelson leading it. Nelson looks for his shot too much rather than finding an open teammate. Too much dribbling and poor decsions at times. Meer is also a huge liabilty of defense as he can not defend a good scoring point gauard worth a lick. Although with the way arenas has shot the ball and has played thus far, he isn't ready to take over the starting role.


----------



## MagicMania

I agree. Nelson is still a good player and should play 30+ minutes in every game. Another tough post player would be nice but Bass is doing a good job and I think Ryan Anderson still has plenty of improving to do. Ryan and Howard are also a good mix talent wise to have play together for 10-15 minutes a game because it makes it tougher for the defense to double Howard with Anderson as a threat on the perimeter.


----------



## IMPECCABLE

MagicMania said:


> I agree. Nelson is still a good player and should play 30+ minutes in every game. Another tough post player would be nice but Bass is doing a good job and I think Ryan Anderson still has plenty of improving to do. Ryan and Howard are also a good mix talent wise to have play together for 10-15 minutes a game because it makes it tougher for the defense to double Howard with Anderson as a threat on the perimeter.


Ditto. Nelson is a great player and he plays with a lot of heart. I like the energy that arenas brings off the bench so Im hoping that stays the same. We do need a back-up center, and with trade-able pieces like J-will, Q-rich, Duhon, Malik, and even clark; some teams might just be able to give up something decent for cap-space or a couple of picks. If gilbert improves his shooting percentages, we get a decent back-up center, and continue to improve the defense; we might have a good shot at this. It'll be very difficult honestly-- couple of games 7 and all. But we should play hard now and try to go up the standings a little. Homecourt advantage wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## MagicMania

I don't know who to target as our backup C though. I know who I really like but he's a rookie and i'm not sure if the Thunder would give him up. Cole Aldrich. He's big, tough, young, and would give us a real spark off the bench. Yet again though, I'm not sure we could get him.


----------



## Blue

Nelson is one of my fav guys, but w/ the moves made, I hate to say he may be obsolete. I wouldn't be opposed to trading him(w/ the right deal on the table), but he is a glue guy, so i'd also like to keep him if it is reasonable to do and still get better.

I think for backup center, it is no rush until the trade deadline. We have an opportunity to get better by taking some risks, but idk what we really wanna do. We are a good team, so chemistry can be fragile... One thing for sure, how we finish these next two years is crucial for this franchise.


----------



## Babir

I am not sure Arenas is healthy enough to start now and till the end of the playoffs. In 5 games with Orlando he had ONLY one layup (first game in Atlanta). He just can't attack the rim, too awkward and too slow, I hope his knee is fine and he is just not used to be healthy...If he improves later then Otis can trade Nelson but anyway I think Gilbert should start because Jameer will be better of the bench.
Right now I like our PFs rotation, both Bass and Anderson are playing great. Playing defense, getting rebounds and shooting the ball extremely well.
Richardson brings a lot of athletism for his position, great rebounder and fast break finisher, just needs to improve his 3 point shooting and I am sure he will.
Hedo has been great so far, really good passer, involves his teammates and especially Howard.
If we stay healthy we can really challenge Celtics and Miami in the East.


----------



## Babir

Yes and I hope that Diaw-J.Richardson trade rumor is false. Would be a disaster for the Orlando Magic. Otis has to keep Richardson and do his best to extend him. He is a perfect fit for this team.


----------



## IMPECCABLE

I just hope the magic post the comments Kevin Garnett and Glenn Davis had to say about Dwight on a wall somewhere. I hope they blow it up real big, I hope it burns Dwight and the rest of his troops in the heart. I hope boston waked up a side of Dwight we've never seen, doesn't have to be 30 rebounds or 40 points; Just the mere determination to stop at nothing but defeat.


----------



## Babir

I've heard what Fat Baby said, what about KG? What did he say?


----------



## MagicMania

Babir said:


> Yes and I hope that Diaw-J.Richardson trade rumor is false. Would be a disaster for the Orlando Magic. Otis has to keep Richardson and do his best to extend him. He is a perfect fit for this team.


I agree. Plus, he's still young and in his prime. I wouldn't be surprised if he begins playing better than ever for us with all of the threes he can shoot and the fact besides Gil he's probably our best penetrator.


----------



## IMPECCABLE

Babir said:


> I've heard what Fat Baby said, what about KG? What did he say?



http://www.nba.com/video/channels/originals/2010/12/28/20101228_thejump_e.nba/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## MagicMania

Can someone post what they said in non-video form? My computer doesn't like to play video.


----------



## IMPECCABLE

MagicMania said:


> Can someone post what they said in non-video form? My computer doesn't like to play video.


Glen Davis:
"I have been playing Dwight since 2004, when I was playing against him in the AAU circuit," Davis said. "His game hasn't really changed. It's not like has a jump shot, or a new spin move. He has the same moves since high school. He has the same post moves."

"They can't beat us," said Boston's Glen Davis after Orlando, well, beat them. 
Davis clarified his words moments later by adding, "they came out and played better than us today, but if you are talking about a seven-game series, I don't think they can beat us."



Man I can't find Kg's comments anywhere but on that video but he said something like ..he though everybody did a good job on dwight because he's only got a couple of moves, jump-hook, spinlob.. It wasn't long but coming from Kg a 14 or 15 year veteran, I'm sure Dwight will be hearing about it.


----------



## MagicMania

They'll eat their words later when this team gels and spanks them in the playoffs.


----------



## HB

This is hilarious


----------



## Ben

^:laugh:

On the Magic, I watched the games against the Celtics and Cavs, and was impressed. J-Rich is an underrated acquisition in the deal, because he's just like Carter, except he's younger, and more motivated. He'll go out every night on this team and give his all. Hedo is like the Hedo of old, the system just suits the guy. 

Arenas is the one in this deal. If he can be content with coming off the bench, even though he's still getting some good minutes and putting up good numbers, he'll be a great guy. It's his off-court troubles that worry you, even though I think he's smart enough to put his stupidity aside in a hunt for a title. 

I don't think they have enough for the championship, but we'll see how they match up with the Celtics and us Heat when it comes to playoff time. They've certainly become a lot scarier if you ask me. We know how Hedo is when the games are close, and it'll be like that in the playoffs.


----------



## Babir

Where is Sean Williams now? He was a bit problematic off the court but could be a decent and cheap back up for Howard...


----------



## MagicMania

I believe he's a free agent but he just wasn't committed enough to improving and he wasn't that good in the first place.


----------



## HB

So who does Jnice blame for the apathetic play from the Magic?


----------



## Babir

Right now both trades look really bad. Teams got Carmelo, Deron Williams, Gerald Wallace, Jeff Green and we are stuck now with Hedo and Arenas (Jason Richardson won't be resigned) for years and Gilbert looks absolutely terrible right now...I am sure we could get a better players using Gortat, Carter's expiring contract and players like Redick and Bass...


----------



## HB

Most definitely. But then again, they did say Dwight was pushing for the trades.


----------

